# Hello from Sweden



## 1DeadlySAMURAI (May 26, 2006)

Hello everyone. My name is Dan.
But i'm mostly known as 1DS on the net.

I was drawn to this place from a swedish catforum.
I don't need to practice my english but this is a place for cats so why not join. lol :wink: 

I used to have a persian cat, but he died in a heart disease.  
I don't have any cats for the moment, but I will in a near future.
I'll post some pics when I'll get a cat.

1DS out.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Dan and welcome  We could use a few more guys here!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to our family Dan...


----------



## Nova (May 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome Dan  , I'm so sorry about your cat  .


----------



## Söderkissarna (May 25, 2006)

Hello


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry about your kitty. Is that your previous kitty in the avatar? If so, very cute! Glad to have you join us Dan


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Dan!


----------



## 1DeadlySAMURAI (May 26, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. :wink: 

It's not my cat in the avatar. I got it from a friend in an email and he thought i would like it. But he has no cats so i don't know where he got it from.

But it's a cute cat so i just use it all the time. :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Dan, welcome!  I hope you soon get another cat. It's always sad to lose a little furry friend.


----------

